
Ask HN: What Happened to Firefox Nightly News? - severine
Firefox Nightly News blog hasn&#x27;t had an update since November 13, 2019.<p>It was the best medium I found to follow Firefox development news, always with a bunch of great links and brief descriptions of the varied works in progress.<p>I wonder if HN knows what&#x27;s up...<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.nightly.mozilla.org&#x2F;<p>Last post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.nightly.mozilla.org&#x2F;2019&#x2F;11&#x2F;13&#x2F;these-weeks-in-firefox-issue-68&#x2F;
======
severine
Twitter didn't told me more, but at least I found
[https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/](https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/) although it's way less comfortable to read.

